# Imac G5 bruillant avec CPU à 70°



## Deadsun (6 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a peu prés 1 mois, j'ai eu un probleme de carte mère sur mon Imac G5 (1,8 Ghz - 17" de 2005), le fameux problème (écran brouilé et déformé au démarrage et ventilo qui tourna à bloc) qui est prit en garantie par apple pendant 3 ans aprés la date d'achat
Donc Il y a 2 semaines j'ai récupéré mon Imac G5 (avec une nouvelle carte mère), impécable il marche bien mais il est plus bruillant qu'avant le ventilo accelere meme qd je lance un petit jeu comme "chainz".  

Sur guitar pro 5 il me fait aussi des petites pointes mais alors quand je lance WoW il tourne vraiment trés vite. (dailleur il y a pas forcément plus d'air qui sort de derriere la rainure...:mouais: )
J'ai installé temperature monitor et il m'indique 70-73° quand je joues à WoW alors qu'au moment où je vous écris la température descend vers les 60°.

Mon Imac a toujours était un peu bruillant avant cette réparation mais là ça m'inquiete un peu  

C'est peut être qu'un simple nettoyage à faire ou peut être autre chose je sais pas.
J'aimerais avoir vos avis sur ce probème. J'ai vu des sujets qui parlaient de ce genre de cas mais il n'y a pas eu de suite ou de solutions apportées (si il y a solution).
J'espere que je poste au bon endroit.

Merci d'avance


----------



## babeuf (6 Juin 2007)

Si la carte-mère a été changée il y a deux semaines, on peut imaginer que ton iMac n'est pas hyper sale et plein de poussière...
Mon CPU est à 37/38° qusi en permanence : silence 

C'est sûr il y a quelque chose. 
Je dirais tj la même chose : écarter un pb logiciel (appli qui tourne en fond, sans forcément que tu t'en aperçoives...) pour aller sur un pb physique de sonde par exemple... ou même de ventilo.


----------



## Deadsun (7 Juin 2007)

Une application qui tourne en fond sans que je m'en apperçoive ...:mouais:  je sais pas, c'est possible ? Je peux peut être le voir avec l'ultilitaire monitor activity  ??

Le ventilo est bien intégré à la carte mère non ? si elle a été changé le ventilo devrait être neuf non ?
Dans un sujet certains parlaient d'une maj "sleep light" ou quelque chose dans ce goût là, et qui serait peut être à l'origine du problème,  c'est quoi exactement ?

Merci

DS


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Juin 2007)

Salut!
Ton probème n'en est pas un.
Je t'explique:Apple a voulou faire de l'iMac G5 un machine kyper silencieuse et a donc reglé les ventilos à des vitesses tres basses!
Or ceci a produit des dégats dans beaucoup d'iMac G5 ou le processeur chauffait trop et les ventilos ne tournaient pas!
Apres les réparations,Apple débridait donc les ventilos volontairement pour ne pas risquer la surchauffe de nouveau!
On m'a aussi expliqué que c'est la surchauffe du G5 qui abime l'ecran et la carte mère!
Moi je préfère donc un iMac bruyant mais qui au moins peux refroidir son G5  
Bye


----------



## Deadsun (7 Juin 2007)

le probleme c'est qu'il ne refroidit pas grand chose le ventilo pour que Temperature monitor affiche 70 ° sur le CPU pour un jeu qui ne demande pas beaucoup de ressources....


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Juin 2007)

Deadsun a dit:


> le probleme c'est qu'il ne refroidit pas grand chose le ventilo pour que Temperature monitor affiche 70 ° sur le CPU pour un jeu qui ne demande pas beaucoup de ressources....



Un CPU à 70° sur un iMac G5 c'est tout à fait normal, si tu le trouve trop bruyant et considère que celà vient de la réparation, appelle le SAV Apple et demande une nouvelle réparation.


----------



## Deadsun (7 Juin 2007)

Avant la réparation il faisait du bruit mais j'avais l'habitude mais j'ai été séparé de lui love: ) pendant 1 mois c'est peut être pour ça aussi, j'ai plus l'habtude....

Sur d'autre topic pour certains 70° c'est beaucoup je sais pas trop quoi penser du coup 

il peux monter à 73° je pense pas que je puisses des oeuf au plat dessus mais le bruit et un peu gênant qd même.


----------



## tantoillane (7 Juin 2007)

Sur mon iMac G5 20", jamais aucun probl&#232;me de surchauffe, le CPU peut effectivement passer de 60&#176; quand je fais rien &#224; 78&#176; Quand j'encode ou quand je lance trop de t&#226;che en m&#234;me temps, mais aucun soucis si ce n'est peut-&#234;tre une ou deux fois une suspension d'activit&#233; intempestive due (peut-&#234;tre?) &#224; la surchauffe.

Pour le bruit, rien de g&#234;nant, mais il arrive quand m&#234;me parfois que la diff&#233;rence se fasse sentir quand je l'&#233;teins alors qu'il tournait &#224; fond, bien que la plupart du temps c'est en fait le DD externe WesternDigital Book (qui ne poss&#232;de m&#234;me pas de ventilo)
 qui fasse le plus de bruit


Tu peux toujours v&#233;rifier dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me => &#233;conomie d'&#233;nergie si le CPU est bien mis en automatique et non au maximum, mais sinon rien d'anormal dans la temp&#233;rature


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Juin 2007)

Bon je répète : les chiffres observés sont NORMAUX sur un iMac G5.
Tu peux en plus voir sur temperature monitor que la température max. fixée par Apple pour le cpu est 85°C tu as donc encore de la marge...


----------



## tantoillane (7 Juin 2007)

oui, et d'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais d&#233;pass&#233; les 81 &#176;


----------



## Deadsun (8 Juin 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses vous m'avez rassuré 
Par contre pour le bruit il y a moyen de faire quelque chose ?


----------



## NED (8 Juin 2007)

Deadsun a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses vous m'avez rassuré
> Par contre pour le bruit il y a moyen de faire quelque chose ?



Tu as l'air d'être bien branché musique, pour masquer le bruit tu écoutes ta musique un peu plus fort, et pi voilà.
Ton problème me rappelles mon ancien Emac qui tournait comme un sèche-cheveux, pour masquer le bruit j'avais Itunes presque à fond !
 
Maintenant j'ai l'Imac G5 20" et zero bruit...


----------



## babeuf (8 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Bon je répète : les chiffres observés sont NORMAUX sur un iMac G5.
> Tu peux en plus voir sur temperature monitor que la température max. fixée par Apple pour le cpu est 85°C tu as donc encore de la marge...





Ben... faut savoir...
C'est normal ou pas ce raffut sur un iMac G5 ?

Pourquoi ceertains auraient-ils du bruit (super la solution iTunes à fond... moi c'est ça que je ne supportais plus sur mon 5500) et d'autres non ?


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Juin 2007)

On en a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; &#224; de nombreuses reprises ici, je t'invite &#224; lire entre autre ce fil fleuve, tu y trouveras toutes les r&#233;ponses possibles et imaginables.


----------

